# NPD: 2013 Larrivee P-01 ISS



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I have become somewhat obsessed with small(er) body and parlour acoustics lately. One of the guitars on my wish list is the Larrivee P-01 ISS (International Space Station) parlour. It's the limited edition re-issue P-01 that Larrivee did a few years ago to honor Canadian space cowboy Commander Chris Hadfield and his epic International Space Station version of Bowie's "Space Oddity". 

I've been searching Kijiji, eBay, Reverb etc. regularly but they rarely pop up at a reasonable price. Well, imagine my surprise the other day while walking through the acoustic guitar room at a nearby L&M and there, hanging in the midst of all the Martins, was this used beauty at a VERY fair price. Needless to say, I pondered buying it for exactly 4-seconds


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Congrats, man. That is a cool little guitar with a cool bit of history attached to it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Some people call me the Space Cowboy...

Congrats, cool guitar, enjoy!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool piece...I was really interested when these came out on various store sites. I remember watching Chris Hadfield on the ISS and Ed Robertson doing a simulcast together to schools across the country.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

You might enjoy the Lite series then....I have an OM-Lite and had an L Lite in Japan, just didn`t have the D-Lite to complete the series, they rarely came up. I love mine, it`s a 7/8 size guitar and beautifully made.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Sweet. _Absolutely!_ Big congrat's on this one.


----------

